
Show HN: Jooseph – Playlists for Learning - firatcan
https://jooseph.com/
======
firatcan
Hello Hackers,

We’re Firat and Tolga, co-founders of Jooseph. We would like to show you
Jooseph which is basically a platform where you can learn with a collection of
links to different resources.

Me and my co-founder really like to learn new topics but nowadays, we can’t
escape from fluff content. Especially when you are just starting off a new
topic. We were frustrated by the search process which is time wasting. Search
Google, find the right keywords and then dodge all the fluff/seo content.
Voila, we have just spent 2 hour and still have dozens of tabs opened in our
browsers, hours of content waiting for us to read or watch them. Yet, still we
don’t know which content would be valuable for us and which won’t. So we tried
this concept of lists, it’s like asking a friend, teacher or colleague for
suggestions.

So, you can learn with modules curated from youtube videos, articles, essays,
blog posts, podcasts and more. Also, you can curate your own module and share
with others.

Some features

\- Follow a curated list of different resources.

\- You can like/dislike a content and this determines the total rating of that
module.

\- You can create weekly goals to finish your module.

\- You can curate your own list and share.

I’ll be around so I would be happy to answer your questions

Thank you,

